# Sydney Oct 1994-June 2008 (long)



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Today I had to help my sweet Sydney to the Bridge. You may have been following our saga in the "Senior" section, a few weeks ago I noticed a growth in Sydney's mouth. I took her to the Vet and the news wasn't good. There was also a mass in her lung that had doubled in size since Sept '07. Her bloodwork was ok, but given everything, the Vet's didn't think surgery would be an option. I decided to enjoy the time we had left and spoiled her as much as I could. A couple of weeks ago she was ill and it seemed her time was drawing closer and the oral mass had increased in size. The Vet gave her some IV steroids & IV antibiotics, she had a high fever. The next day she was feeling better & the Vet's sent home prednisone and antibiotics. She was doing pretty well until just a few days ago. The mass was even larger and it would bleed occasionally. Through it all Sydney was a trooper and continued to eat and go about her daily activities the best she could. On Tuesday she started to fade, she just lost some of her sparkle and seemed not to feel as well. I had been struggling with knowing when the time would be right to say goodbye. On Wednesday (yesterday) I reached that decision and by the end of the day I had made arrangements with the Vet. When I got home from work last night Sydney did not look good at all. She was weaker and did not want to eat much. Which was a big change for the worse. I even took her for a car ride and bought McD's hamburgers to entice her. She only ate a few bites.







As the night progressed she was losing her ability to walk. I took her out just before 4 AM for a potty break and she was still able to walk. This morning I got up around 6:30 AM and she was unable to stand or even stay on her feet once I picked her up. I had to carry her to get her in the back of the Mountaineer. I let Lily (the ACD) see me carry Sydney to the car and I let her see Sydney in the car so that she would understand. Lexi (the GSD) saw the car open and had seen Sydney in the house (they were not as close as Syd & Lily). 

I took Sydney to the Vet and one of the Techs carried her in for me on her blanket. We sat for a bit and then the Vet helped Sydney to go. It was very peaceful, I held her the whole time. I stayed with her a little longer and then came home. When I got home Lily had to go check the car, so I had to open it up and Lily went through the entire car looking for her friend and looking at me expectantly. (Why do they do that to us!) Even Lexi had to go look at the car. Sydney will also be missed by her cats Mesa and Jade. She and Jade had a very special bond and often slept together and Jade would groom Sydney's face.

Sydney was cremated and amazingly, I already have her ashes back home. The place that took care of her was very thoughtful and caring. 

I had Sydney for a wonderful 13 1/2 years. She was my once in a lifetime dog and I will miss her forever. She was always so sweet with everyone and was always well-behaved. Sydney welcomed many a foster dog into the house and helped show them how to behave. She was always fair and gentle, even though she must have thought that ACD's were put on the earth just to torture her! 

She was my beautiful girl. Rest in peace sweetheart, go find your friends at the Bridge and wait for me.

Here is a picture from a couple of years ago:










Kristina
Sydney Oct 6, 1994-June 12, 2008


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kristina,

I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds like you gave Sydney a wonderful send off from this life. It is so clear how very much you loved her and of course she knew it too. 

Please take comfort in the wonderful memories of all the times you shared.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Sydney

Kristina, I am so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you for sharing Sydney's story with us. I'm so sorry for your loss. Helping them to pass peacefully is the hardest thing we ever have to do for our furkids, but I truly believe it is the greatest gift we can give them. 

All of us here understand, and offer our support.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm in tears just reading this...in fact I'm looking away from my keyboard as I type...I'm so very sorry


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, Kristina, I'm so sorry. When I saw this posted my heart just sank. I'm so sorry for your loss, Sydney was such a special girl, she'll always remain in your heart.

Run free at the Bridge dear Sydney!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my, I am so sorry!!! Many ((((((HUGS)))))) for you.

Rest in peace sweet Sydney.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I was following Sydney's story in the senior section I am so sorry to hear that Sydney is at the bridge.

Thank you for sharing the story of your heart dog and for sharing your life with Sydney for so many wonderful years.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







What a beautiful face she had. I'm sorry for your loss. I too cried @ reading this.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry Kristina. We prayed for the best. You gave her everything you could, including a loving and peaceful death. Bless you and your family. The deeper we love, the deeper we grieve. 

I wish you and your family peace and gentleness during this difficult time. 

Lori


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry..rest in peace sydney..


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to a beautiful girl. Sydney sounds like she was just amazing.







Wishing you well during this heart breaking time.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

She sounds like she was a wonderful girl. I'm so sorry you lost her. RIP Sydney


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so sorry-I saw this in the senior section Thank you for writing more (and please do more if you feel like it) about this wonderful, special, sweet girl.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a precious face - I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Sydney









* <span style="color: #000099">A Place in our Hearts

They will not go quietly, 
the dogs who've shared our lives. 
In subtle ways they let us know 
their spirit still survives. 
Old habits still make us think 
we hear a barking at the door. 
Or step back when we drop 
a tasty morsel on the floor. 
Our feet still go around the place 
the food dish used to be. 
And, sometime, coming home at night, 
we miss them terribly. 
And although time may bring new friends 
and a new food dish to fill, 
That one place in our hearts 
belongs to them... 
and always will. 

Linda Barnes 
*</span>


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

You gave Sydney the chance to choose her own time. Hugs to you on her loss, she was a beautiful dog and obviously much loved.

RIP Sydney


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I'd like to thank everyone for their heartfelt words on the loss of Sydney. It means a lot to know that others understand the loss of a friend. It's hard to believe that she has been gone a week. I still expect to see her, I still step over where she used to sleep. The cats are adjusting, but today her friend Lily the ACD seems sad. She didn't want to play with Lexi this morning, she just kept sitting and looking at me.







I will try to cheer her up when I get home from work today.

Thank you all again,
Kristina


----------



## sprunger (Dec 26, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please know that you are in our prayers.

Lynn


----------

